# Portable Ghost Blind



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I'll be...

http://ghostblind.com/


----------



## truk (Jan 17, 2005)

kinda pricey eh?:yikes:


----------



## huntingforhabitat (Jan 11, 2009)

$450.00 too much.


----------



## ifitsbrownitsdown (Oct 6, 2008)

huntingforhabitat said:


> $450.00 too much.


 
you can make one yourself with a roll of sticky reflective material...probably like chrome window tinit from AutoZone....anything reflective would work and probably be 1/4 of the price to make.....

Thats a pretty sweet concept for a blind.....


----------



## northernhunt (Jan 29, 2009)

Too much!
The web-site does'nt say much about the Sunlight reflective problems.
If they excist.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

What ever happened to good old hunting, hunter against the prey? Just another dumb expensive gimmick.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't believe its as good as they make it sound. I did find the videos to be funny though. I'll stick to my Ambush Saddle.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

great idea, but again to much $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm holding out for the suit the alien from Predator was wearing. $450 ouch.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

How about a pair of hooded coveralls made out of that?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

skipper34 said:


> What ever happened to good old hunting, hunter against the prey? Just another dumb expensive gimmick.



Like setting a grass fire to run game over a cliff?:lol:

Be interesting to see what one looks like in the woods but I can't see hauling it around.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Skibum said:


> Like setting a grass fire to run game over a cliff?:lol:
> 
> Be interesting to see what one looks like in the woods but I can't see hauling it around.


I don't know about you, but I have never nor have I ever known anyone who has set a grass fire to run game off a cliff. If this is what some refer to as hunting, heaven help us all.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

gman12 said:


> How about a pair of hooded coveralls made out of that?


Don't laugh, it will probably be here next year!! I like the blind concept, but needs to cover more! No way is that gut getting up that slow and taking MR. BUCK!!:lol:


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

already a thread on the covered one!! http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=278322


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

skipper34 said:


> I don't know about you, but I have never nor have I ever known anyone who has set a grass fire to run game off a cliff. If this is what some refer to as hunting, heaven help us all.


Old native American tactic if I'm not mistaken


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

The competition in the mirror blind industry is becoming intense!!!:lol:

http://theshadowshield.com/


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I like the idea for the type of hunting I do, I might give it some thought. Of course material is readily available, so I would make one to fit my needs.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

SKUNK said:


> Old native American tactic if I'm not mistaken


I wonder what the old native Americans would think of our new-fangled hunting gear?


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

skipper34 said:


> I wonder what the old native Americans would think of our new-fangled hunting gear?


I imagine they'd love it. They hunted to stay alive and they didn't much care how they killed an animal. My reference to one of the traditional Indian hunting methods references means you need to define what your definition of traditional hunting is. Do you hunt only with a homemade long bow and arrows and only by stalking? Good for you if you do. If not you are using some level of technology that suits your style. Again, good for you. To get all ramped up about a mirrored blind as destroying the traditions of the sport seems a bit over the top to me. There are plenty of deer to hunt and long seasons in which to do so. One of the beautys of our sport is that each of us can pursue it in a way that we each find most rewarding. This blind is only the end of hunting as I know it if I choose to make it so.


----------



## northernhunt (Jan 29, 2009)

My grandfather would have a great laugh


----------

